
OPENAPS.ORG – #WeAreNotWaiting to reduce the burden of Type 1 diabetes - headcr4sh
https://openaps.org/
======
headcr4sh
First heard about OpenAPS while listening to one of my favourite podcasts
("The Changelog").

[https://changelog.com/podcast/261](https://changelog.com/podcast/261)

